# anyone order from aquariumplants.com latley?



## naidahl (Dec 17, 2004)

did you order overnight delivery? if so i believe they ship out on thursdays, i had the same issue with communication/shipping but i got through on the phone. great plants from them... but if i order overnight shipping i can understand a day or two for processing but not four or five. I stick to the swap and shop for plants since then.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

actually i order it with 2nd day air. guess i was trying to save a little money. i order it on late sunday so i figured they would mail it tuesday. The last day they mail 2nd day air is on wednsday so if they do not mail it today then it will be next week. 

Glad to hear the plants turned out nice. I will just have to be more patient.


----------



## pkeeler (Apr 17, 2009)

I just received a CO2 canister from them today. I think I ordered it last Friday.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

i think the thing i found weird was how they dont let you pick a delivery date. i have ordered many live things before and normally you pick what day you want it shipped to you so you can be there that day. oh well hopefully i will hear from them soon


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

GaFishman1181 said:


> i think the thing i found weird was how they dont let you pick a delivery date. i have ordered many live things before and normally you pick what day you want it shipped to you so you can be there that day. oh well hopefully i will hear from them soon


They do that if you call them. That is what I do to make sure I get it on certain days when I order from them. The thing I've learned from buying plants from online stores is patience. Sometimes they make it quick, but sometimes it may take another week or more before shipping.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, the delivery day thing sucked for me. I had no idea when they were shipping out my plants, then got an email on a Wednesday that they shipped for Friday. And I was working Friday. Arg. So, either I had to be there for them, or the plants would be in the box until Monday. I tried checking for the box on my break, and had just missed them (they were requiring a signature), so I had to call to pick up my package at UPS so they wouldn't be sitting around through the weekend.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

i just got an email about an hour ago saying they shipped it tonight, but i cannot track it yet. I am guessing it will be here on friday which isnt good because i will be busy and i just read the above poster saying they required a signature so that kind of stinks. 

do 2nd day air packages normally come in the morning or can it be all day?

also i wonder if i called ups with the tracking number if they could hold it at the facility and i could pick it up early that morning.


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine was attempted to be delivered between 2 and 3 in the afternoon. And apparently the UPS here works by having a 1 hour scheduled window that you can pick up your packages. For me, it was between 8 and 9 at night. Your UPS may or may not be the same...I'm not sure. When you pick it up, make sure you have an ID on you with your name, and the same address that is on the shipping label.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok cool. i went to the ups website and read that they have 2nd day air and 2nd day air AM. Mine was sent 2nd day air so i am guessing it will be atleast after lunch time. 

also something else that is weird is i tracked the package and it says the package is in Nebraska and is out for delivery ???? i live in Georgia. so not sure what that is about.


----------



## snoz0r (Jun 6, 2008)

So far so good for me. Ordered wednesday night ship last night and out for delivery now. Just hung over, hopefully i can keep my head up long enough to get em planted


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ordered there a few years ago with no problems.

Ordered plants again a couple weeks ago. Nice quality, but 1 little stalk of Narrow Leaf Java Fern for $6! I would have expected more and they didn't say anything about the size of the fern on their website. Also ordered a plastik dropper for $3 and it already broka after a few days. I contacted them about my dissapointment via email but never got a response. I will try to avoid them from now on. They are overall OK, but anything that smells just slightly like a business going out of hand - no thanks.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

I ordered 4 250w Ebo Jagers. I ended up with (2) 200w and (2) 250w. The two 250w heaters were both dead and the 200w heaters consistently give me problems. I ordered these heaters since everyone raves about the simplicity and never having to touch them again and instead i got a headache. IMO i think it was just the company and they didn't ship it right in the first place which caused them to break and their asking me to ship them back for a refund but i have to pay for shipping...


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

Their website is just so hard to look at. I wish Orlando at GLA sold everything because his site is easy to look at and is well designed.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

FloridaFishGuy said:


> Their website is just so hard to look at. I wish Orlando at GLA sold everything because his site is easy to look at and is well designed.


+1 if only he sold plants


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I never had any problem with them 
Once they subbed a plant on me but it was a nicer plant for more $$ and they shipped two of them so I was happy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No vendor reviews please.


----------

